# TIMIȘOARA-TEMESVÁR-TEMESWAR



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Daca tu ai facut pozele, bravo. Totusi nu pot sa nu remarc cat de jalnic arata fatadele cladirilor din centrul vechi al orasului, pacat!
Nici oamenii nu par mai ok, se vede pe fata lor ca viata sa inrautatit in ultimii ani in Timisoara. Astept si alte poze, incearca si prin parcuri!


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

Mesi pt comentariu. Da, din păcate clădirile sunt într-o stare dezolantă și nu fac cinste orașului deloc. Dacă se ia în serios candidatura orașului ca și capitală culturală europeană, atunci se va face ceva în acest sens.



-----------------------------
LVIV - LITTLE PARIS OF UKRAINE

SUBOTICA - SERBIA'S NORTHERN LITTLE GEM


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice photos from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks!:cheers1:



------------------------------
LVIV - LITTLE PARIS OF THE UKRAINE

SUBOTICA - SERBIA'S NORTHERN LITTLE GEM


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting city and photos! I will check this thread more often. Cheers.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very photogenic city! Great photos :applause:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks guys:cheers:














*bullet holes remnant of the '89 december revolution

*















From Tangier to Marrakesh - an illustrated journey

Paris - Portrait of a unique city 

LVIV

 Beautiful Budapest

Kiev

 Muscat - capital of Oman


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of the close-ups specially the statues - that one with a two pierced arrows must be St. Stephen's?


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thank you:cheers:
that statue is actually of Saint Sebastian. He is usually identified as a defender against plague, thus he can be found on many plague columns. We have two of him in our city:lol:
Although he is usually depicted as being tied and shot with arrows, according to the legend he survived that, only to be killed in a different manner.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very creative and good photography!
Particularly like the snowy roofs with the moon and the door with shadows.


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot:cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent! :applause:


----------



## aldo_moro (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks!:cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics, a joy to visit this thread!
One of my favourites: #71/4 :applause:


----------

